# new here ! high FSH/low AMH. first app tomorrow !



## lillyput (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello all

Ok I am new to all this. I admit I have been having a nosey at this site for a few months but have only just plucked up the courage to meet some people who are going in my direction!.
We have been trying to conceive for two and a half years. Sadly we had a miscarriage in May 2009. With no luck after a further year of trying we decided to undergo investigations at the fertility clinic.  Well shocked and so upsetting was and still is the news we received. My GP had done an FSH test 7mths prior to my fertility clinic appointment which the consultant had received. He saw that my FSH level was 15.3 but the GP had not acted on it. It was tested again which was 9.1 and my hopes began to rise. He then advised the AMH test so he said for peace of mind but it was not be as it came back at 2.6 !!!. I am now only just 32 so clearly upset and disappointed. 
We are now due to start IVF and I have my first appointment tomorrow at Oxford.
At the moment I am trying to stay positive, living a healthy lifestyle and having acupuncture. I know stress is not good for us but it’s so very difficult when every friend you have has a lovely bump. 

Best wishes
Lillyput xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Lillyput, welcome to the site and well done for posting - I found it really daunting, but have had amazing support from FF

I'm really sorry to hear about your miscarriage and also that you find yourself here at all  I was 34 when I found out I had low AMH (after years of investigations) and I was devastated. You don't say what scale your amh was on, but am guessing it is the pmol scale? Even if it is, you are only 32, so even though you may have fewer eggs, hopefully you should still have some good ones there. There have been lots of ladies I have met on this site who have got pregnant with low AMH - some naturally, and some with treatment.

One thread you might find helpful is the "poor responder's" chat thread. There is also a research thread for poor responders . Here are links:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246581.0

A "poor responder" is a term used to describe someone who has reduced ovarian reserve - generally diagnosed by FSH / AMH blood tests and/or antral follicle count. But you cannot know for definite how someone will respond to IVF treatment until they actually do a cycle - and even then, response can vary a lot between different months and also depending on which protocol is used. Some poor responders need IVF e.g. because they have endo, or blocked tubes, but others don't and have got pregnant naturally.

There are also lots of posts about low AMH in this section
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

One thing I would say is that clinic and protocol matter if you are a poor responder. My 1st 2 cycles were on the NHS, but I did a lot of research about protocols and managed to get my NHS clinic to tailor my protocol to me being a poor responder. I would ask tomorrow what protocol they propose using for you given your low amh.

It is really hard seeing other people pg when you so desperately want that yourself  My friends from FF have been a lifeline in that respect

Hope your appt goes well tomorrow and if you'd like any more info, pop onto one of the threads I've mentioned (there are other useful ones as well, those are just the ones I'm familiar with) or reply here

xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Lillyput and  to Fertility Friends

Huge huge  Although I can imagine how disappointed you are at being given the news regarding your FSH. (My FSH was almost 14), there is hope and lots of success stories here hun 
I'll leave you some useful links shortly, where you can chat with ladies who are in a similar situation to yourself.
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

'Poor Responders' Chatter thread ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246581.0
(Lots of ladies here have low AMH/High FSH, so pop by and introduce yourself 

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

I am so sorry to read that you lost your little angel  There's an area here which may help you when you need some comfort from others, who have experienced the same 
*Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss ~ *CLICK HERE 

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------

